

Blog, redesigned, comments and feedback wanted - Noel_V
http://www.wildhives.co.uk/blog

======
leephillips
Rather pretty, but I see two big problems. First,
[http://validator.w3.org/](http://validator.w3.org/) points out some coding
errors. Markup that doesn't validate can have unpredictable behavior. Second,
the flower.jpg that you use as a background image is over a megabyte in size.
I'm sure you can easily compress this further, especially as you scale it down
anyway. This causes a large and entirely unnecessary delay in your initial
page load.

